

Show HN: SquareFormat – Discover new Instagram photographers - alexkiwi
http://squareformat.co/

======
aenean
I see a handful of parallels between Tumblr, Twitter, and Instagram--aside
from the ability to re-post, of course--so I'm surprised how little work
Instagram has put into content discovery.

Aside from the initial load Instagram's explore feature, its difficult to see
what images are trending, and hard to organically search photos tagged at a
given location unless you navigate to a photo tagged with that given location
first.

